# installing tile under cabinet



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

when pulling out a larger bathroom cabinet, have you opted to install a less expensive tile under the cabinet per the customers request?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Wouldn't be easier to just stay with the same tile instead of all the extra measuring and materials?


----------



## liltrainerboy (Nov 16, 2006)

i havd this come up today in a basemetn remodel im doin... they didnt want to tile under the wet bar but the cabinets wont be in 4 2 weeks...

do to keep things movin i made them get the 9 extra tiles that it would take... 

tile under the whole thing ... it couldnt hurt


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

I had a customer ask me to do that once for under the refrigerator, I thought that was one of the dumbest things I had ever heard. 

Tell the customer "that's a good one" and start laughing.:laughing:

Jaz


----------

